# Entry level employment for total newbies? Anyone in the same boat?



## Mapple080 (Oct 16, 2017)

I am currently enrolled in the CPC program and will sit for the certification exam in December. So far, I am doing really well, and feel confident in my abilities. I  am enjoying it, and know I made the right decision! I am making a career change after spending nearly 20 years in retail. 15 of those were in store management. I chose coding because I see the value in being part of the healthcare field, and it is something that has always interested me. I just never had the the time to devote to it, based on my crazy retail schedules. I have some friends in medical software and nursing, and they all suggested that I look for a front office/receptionist/file clerk position to gain entry into the field. Then, work up to coding once I am certified. I should add that those friends live in different states, so working at their companies would not be possible (as much as they would love to help!). I have applied to probably 30 jobs in my area that fit that description. But, each place has said the same thing: I am unqualified. Mind you, these were all jobs that were basic, administrative positions - like answering phones, working a desk, or data entry. I have pretty much given up on in-house jobs, and have shifted my research to remote coding positions. After reading several comments that mentioned remote coding being good a gateway to the field for CPC-As with no prior experience, I felt a little better. However, I do worry that 15 years of retail experience on my resume will continue to deter potential employers (even with the CPC). Before signing up for the AAPC program, I did look into going to a local college for essentially the same program. The admissions rep mentioned that my chances for future employment would be good. She said employers looking for entry level hires would take into consideration my heavy customer service background, extensive work with technology, and history of working at jobs where I had to be organized and manage sensitive information. It made sense, but she was also selling me a very expensive program. As I get closer to my exam date, I am growing increasingly more discouraged about the job prospects - or lack thereof - that might await me. Has anyone had this issue in the past, or currently dealing with it now? I've spoken to several people who became coders after working other healthcare jobs, but could really use advice from those who have jumped in brand new, from unrelated backgrounds like me. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## HangarPilot (Oct 17, 2017)

Maybe not in the same boat, but I've sailed those same waters. I made a career change into healthcare after 20 years in the Air Force. Not one bit of anything close to healthcare experience! Struggling to find an "in" for a second career, I went to the local community college, enrolled in a Medical Assisting program and got my certification as a CMA. My assumption was that would at least put me of the same footing as everyone else - recent graduate, no experience. I was hoping they would focus on that instead of my prior life.

My resume stressed my certification, training, externship, and "relevant prior work experience" ... 80% of my applications were ignored. Most of the others resulted in an automated response that someone with "better qualifications" was selected. Eventually though, you find that employer willing to take a chance on you.

Everything on my resume could help me or hurt me:
Male - In a female dominated field. I actually think it helped me because they liked the idea of adding a man to the staff.
Age - In a field dominated by people in their 20's. I think it helped.
Degree - That's a minefield. I'd been labeled "overqualified" a few times. However they liked where I got my degree (a Christian university).
Experience - None. However my formal training, certification, and a glowing recommendation from my externship site won out.

You get the idea... You never know what will appeal or detract on your resume. Just be prepared for your job search to take twice as long as you think it should! Eventually someone will be willing to take a chance on you (or very desperate and you're the only candidate)! After 6 years in the office I announced my decision to move into Coding and gave them the choice - I could stay and work Coding/Billing with them or I'd be leaving - they basically created a new position to keep me.

You'll see over and over in the forum the same idea - the trick is getting your foot in the door and proving you're a good employee. Maybe you'll find someone willing to put you straight into Coding, or maybe you'll have to settle for Front Office work first. I recently saw an ad asking for 2 years "work" experience with Coding/Billing experience "preferred" ... meaning they don't necessarily care about Coding experience, just looking for someone who knows how to show up on time every day and punch a clock! 

It looks like most of the advice you've received so far is pretty good. The only part I'm a little iffy on is the Remote Coding. That's the "Holy Grail" of Coding and while you may luck into one with no experience, more likely you will find them wanting MORE experience. They expect you to work on your own with minimal support/supervision so they like very experienced Coders more often than not. In my opinion you best bet is group practices (5+ providers). Anything smaller and they probably have 1 Biller/Coder. The larger the group, the bigger the Billing staff. The larger the staff, the more likely they are to bring on a "newbie" and train them. Also, look for Insurance companies in your area ... the are several Coding and Billing related jobs to be had with them.

Hope this helps. And I hope someone who made the transition straight into Coding chimes in for you. Good luck!


----------



## kathymgarcia2015@gmail.com (Oct 17, 2017)

*Newbies*

Hi. I can totally relate. I worked for the State of NM doing administrative jobs for many years. I stayed home for a few years with my youngest child then decided to get into Medical Billing and Coding since it seemed interesting and I was having a hard time finding a job. The problem I have with all these remote jobs, and there are a few, is that they all require 2 or 3 years of experience. I've only seen
one intern position advertised in the whole state! Even the in house jobs want a few years experience.  I'm keeping my head up and going to try to apply for some of those but I have days where I wonder if I'll ever get a job as a newbie.


----------



## simam (Oct 17, 2017)

My story is here,
I got job in call center working for blue cross blue shield. I was helping patients for claims. It helped me to understand coding, provider, different codes and modifiers. 

I called recruiter to chose career 2 years ago while I got this job. She advised me to do CPC course. While working here for two years I passed exam CPC and have A removed.

I am very positive to apply job and applying everywhere as I liked one positive comments in thread that someone will hire me

I am working on some strategy. It might help someone on this group. 
1-Calling all recruiters in my area 
2-Calling all doctor offices 
3-Applying online on all potential positions


----------

